# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  سؤال والجواب  ::  بحرف  ((  ز  ))

## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مسابقة  مثل باقي المسابقات* 

*انما الجواب  بحرف   ال   ز*


*سيكون السؤال الاول  سهل حتى يتسنى للجميع المشاركة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*وهي ابنة سليما و سالمبن عمرو بن الظرب بن حسان ابن أذينة بن السميدع أحد رؤساء عشائر الفرات الأوسط .. واسمه الروماني هو : يوليوس اورليوس رجل له زوجات وأبناء كثر.. حين دعا الرب ان يرزقه ابنه بها يصاهر القبائل الأخرى*

*من هي  تلك الأبنة*

----------


## fatemah

الزباء » أو زنوبيا

كل ـآلشش‘ـكر لك آبو طآرق
ع ـآلمسس‘ـآبقة ـآلرآئعة
سس‘ـلآمي ..|!~

----------


## ابو طارق

> الزباء » أو زنوبيا
> 
> كل ـآلشش‘ـكر لك آبو طآرق
> ع ـآلمسس‘ـآبقة ـآلرآئعة
> سس‘ـلآمي ..|!~



 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 


*fatemah*

*على مرورك الرائع وانتي اول مشتركة* 

*الجواب  صحيح  100%* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قائد عسكري في عهد الخلافة الراشدة، و سياسي* *أموي** شهير ارتبط اسمه* *بمعاوية بن أبي سفيان**، و ساهم في تثبيت* *الدولة الأموية**.*
*و لد في السنة* *الهجرية** الأولى. أمه سمية كانت جارية* *الحارث بن كلدة** الطبيب الشهير.*
*عمل كاتباً* *لأبي موسى الأشعري** و نبغ في عهد* *عمر بن الخطاب**، و قيل فيه أنه كان يمكن أن يسوق الناس لولا نسبه المجهول، فقيل أن* *أبا سفيان بن حرب** أقر ببنوته،*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*زياد بن أبيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب   صحيح  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم الان* 

*مع الشكر * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

* استقلت في سنة 1960. عرفت بعد الاستقلال بـ "جمهورية الكونغو الشعبية الديمقراطية"، ثم تغير الاسم إلى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟إحدى بلدان وسط* *أفريقيا**، وثالثة دول القارة مساحةً بعد* *السودان** و* *الجزائر**. وتبلغ مساحتها  2,344,885 كم²* 

*ما هي هذه الدولة*

----------


## سرى

زائير

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم ابنتي * 

*سرى* 

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*زائير*

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالإنجليزية: 
*Saffron* 
هو خيوط الأجزاء التكاثرية في زهرته, يفيد في إنزال الطمث و تخفيف آلام العادة الشهرية والنزيف الرحمي المزمن ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*زعفران*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دبلوماسي أمريكي وسفير الولايات المتحدة الدائم في الأمم المتحدة ويعد  أحد أهم أركان اليمين المتطرف في الإدارة الأمريكية والمشارك الرئيسي بوضع خطط وإستراتيجية الحرب على العراق واحتلاله.*
*ولد  في مدينة* *مزار شريف** في* *أفغانستان**، كان والده موظف حكومي في مملكة* *محمد ظاهر شاه**. وهو من قبيلة* *البشتون** الأفغانية ومسلم الديانة.*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

زلماي خليل زاده
.
.
.
صعب صراحه

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح*  
*ابنتي*  
*حساسة بزياده*  
*هو زلماي خليل زاده* 
*سيتم التقييم*  
*مع كل تقدير*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *زعفران*



 اجابه صحيحه بابا 
يعطيك العافية 
سيتم التقييم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سائل فضى ، كثافته (13.54 جم/سم المكعب ) ، يتجمد بلون فضى مائل للزرقه ، يشبه الرصاص فى مظهره ، و ذلك عند ( -38.9 درجه مئويه ) ، و يغلى عند ( 356.9 )؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*زئبق  * 

*الزئبق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يحدث في كل الاوقات وبدرجات متفاوتة* 

*ويعتبر من الكوارث اذا حصل بدرجة كبيرة*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*زلزال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم زلزال* 

*الجواب  صحيح 100% ابنتي* 

*نسيم الذكريات* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شجرة معمرة ساقها خشبية ذات قشرة ملساء كثيرة الأغصان ولهذه الشجرة أنواع عديدة لا فرق بينها من الناحية الطبية و أوراقها كبيرة على شكل قلب مائل و هي مسننة وبعضها رمحية شبيهة بأوراق الزيتون ولونها فضي وهذا الصنف شائع في البلاد العربية وأما أزهارها فهي عنقودية بيضاء أو شقراء لها رائحة عطرية طيبة.*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شجرة الزيزفون* 
*تسلم والدي العزيز على المسابقة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *شجرة الزيزفون* 
> 
> *تسلم والدي العزيز على المسابقة*
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية*
> *وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



*ابنتي العزيزة* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*الجواب صحيح* 

*اشكرك على تمنياتك ودعائك* 

*واسئل الله لكي السعادة والتوفيق* 

*بحق محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام جميعا* 

*تستحقي التقييم  ابنتي وسيتم* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 

*شجرة بديعة يزداد نموها ضخامة كلما كبرت بالعمر. قلفها (لحاؤها) رمادي اللون أملس ويظل أملساً مهما بلغت الشجرة من العمر لذلك تتشوه أكثر من أية شجرةٍ أخرى عند الحفر عليها ، وتبلغ أشجار ارتفاعاً يصل حوالي الثلاثين متراً خلال مئة سنة، و تستمر في النمو العرضي (زيادة القطر) مدةً طويلةً بعد ذلك.*

*الأوراق بيضوية الشكل (تشبه البيضة) و غير مسننة الحواف، و تظهر الأوراق في شهر نيسان / أبريل وتكون في بداية الأمر ذات لون أخضر باهت مغطاةً من أسفلها بلون أبيض فضي يحميها من الصقيع المبكر ، وفي الشتاء تغلف براعم الأوراق المدببة بحراشف*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شجرة الزان*
*وهو نوع من الأشجار يتبع* *الفصيلة**البلوطية** يستعمل خشبه القاس لصناعة الأثاث الفاخر*

*الله يعطيش الصحة والعافية والدي العزيز*
*بحق هذا الليلة ليلة الجمعة*
*تقبل خاالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مسابقه رائعه ..
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه بيي ع هييك مسابقه..
لاخلا ولاعدم منك..
دمت بخير..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بناتي العزيزات* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*جواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كديانة كانت في بلاد الفرس القديمة ، ولكن القليلين من يعرفون تفاصيل حقيقية هذا الرجل ودعوته ولا أحد يعلم.. هل هونبي ؟**ام فيلسوف* *ام انه رجل مصلح يحب الخير لقومه.. هذه الشخصية الاسطورية التي دخلت التاريخ* *من اوسع أبوابها .. نعم انه أصبح أحد غموض التاريخ حتى تم العثور على لوحة تحتوي على صوره في سوريا* *ولوحة التي عثرت عليها المؤرخون في سوريا التي ترجع إلى عصر البارتيين*

----------


## ام الشيخ

"زرادشت" أو "الزردشتية"

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  جواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي إحدى أهم مدن سويسرا* *وأكبرها على الإطلاق. تقع في وسط شمال البلاد على مقربة من الحدود الالمانية* *علىبحيرة** تشتهر المدينة بشركات الخدمات المصرفية* *والتي تصنّف الأفضل في العالم. وقد حصلت مدينة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ السويسرية على أفضل مدينة للعيش في العالم لثلاثة أعوام على التوالي.*

*ما هي تلك المدينة*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مدينه زيورخ على مااظن

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*مدينة زيورخ...*

*كل الشكر لك ابو طارق ع المجهود الطيب*

*يعطيك العافية*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم هي مدينة زيورخ* 

*اشكركم بناتي العزيزات* 

*مكسورة  خاطر* 

*مناجاة الصابرين* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان زعيماً للثورة المكسيكية، هندي الأصل، كان يهدف إلى كسب المزيد من الأراضي لشعبه. وبعد أن أنهى خدمته الإلزامية بالجيش، انضم إلى صفوف التمرد ضد الرئيس بورفيريو دياز عام 1910م. ورفض ؟؟؟؟؟؟إلقاء سلاحه حتى قام الزعيم الثوري فرانسيسكو ماديرو بتوزيع الأرض. كما رفض ؟؟؟؟ الاعتراف بفكتور يانو هورتا الذي اغتال ماديرو. وقام ؟؟؟؟ يُصاحبه فيلا باحتلال مدينة مكسيكوسيتي عام 1914م. وفي عام 1919م تم اغتيال ؟؟؟؟ على يد الكولونيل جيساس جوجاردو. وُلد ؟؟؟؟ في أنينكويلكو مورلوس بالمكسيك.*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اسمه ايميليانو مشهور باسم العيله(زاباتا)

----------


## ابو طارق

> اسمه ايميليانو مشهور باسم العيله(زاباتا)



 
*نعم الجواب  صحيح* 

*اميليو  زاباتا* 

*وهذا هو اسمة المتعارف علية* 

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*مكسورة خاطر* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*معدن يتألف من عناصر السليكون والأكسجين 
، ورمزه الكيميائي (Zr Si O4) انظر: السليكات 
. يحتويعلى كميات قليلة من عناصر أخرى مثل الهفنيوم وعناصر أرضية نادرة. ويحتوي معدن  على عناصر مشعة مثل الـثوريوم واليورانيوم. وتأخذ بلورات ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اللون البني الضارب إلى اللون الأحمر أو الأصفر أو اللون الأخضر أو الأزرق، وقد تكون عديمة اللون. ويشبه كلٌّ من هذه البلورات المنشور ذا الأطراف الهرمية. وتوجد هذه البلُّورات في البازلت القاعدي والجرانيت والصخور النارية الأخرى. انظر: الصخور النارية 
. يقاوم الانحلال بفعل العوامل الجوية، ولهذا فهو يوجد أيضًا في الحصى والرمال الناتجة عن تآكل الصخور النارية.

يُعَدُّ مركب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ المصدر الرئيسي في العالم اللذين يُستخدمان في صناعة الخزف، وفي تصنيع أجزاء المفاعلات النووية. وتستخدم بلُّورات  كبيرة الحجم في صناعة الماس الاصطناعي.*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الزركون
!!!!!!

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يطلق عليه نجم الصبح أو نجم المساء؟؟

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الرمز اسم لمركب سليكات الزركونيوم
الجواب الزركون

----------


## ابو طارق

*حساسة بزيادة* 

*مكسورة خاطر* 

*جواب  صحيح وسليم 100%* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

* نبات معمّر، ويزهر بصورة طبيعية في نهاية الربيع. إلا أنها تزهر في جميع الفصول عندما تزرع في البيوت المحمية. يحتفظ زارعو ؟؟؟؟؟؟المحترفون بساق النبات الأرضية مجمدة عند درجة حرارة تتراوح بين -4 و -2°م حتى تزرع لتزهر. ينمو النبات في الهواء الطلق لسنوات عديدة دون حاجة إلى نقله، فإذا كثر عددها وكانت هناك حاجة لنباتات جديدة يمكن أخذ الساق الأرضية وتقسيمها وذلك في الفترة بين فصلي الخريف والربيع. ويجب أن تزرع كل قطعة منها على بعد من 7 إلى 10سم عن الأخرى. وفي البيوت المحمية يجب الاحتفاظ بالنبات عند درجة حرارة حوالي 18°م حتى تزهر.

يشتهر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بعبيره، وتصنع من زهوره الكولونيا أو ماء الزينة الفرنسي المعروف بـ ماء الذهب.*


.

----------


## ام الشيخ

زنبق الوادي

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح 100% * 

*تشكري  سيدتي * 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم القييم* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو  هذا  الرائد*
*رائد ألماني في مجال السفن الهوائية الأخف وزناً من الهواء. وقد صمَّم سفن هواء أو مناطيد في هيئة أكياس ممتلئة بالغاز تدعمها إطارات خفيفة من الداخل. وكانت المحرِّكات تمد مناطيد زبلن بالطاقة وتتحكم فيها. وأُطلق اسم ؟؟؟؟على سفن الهواء أو المناطيد. وقد استخدمت ألمانيا ؟؟؟ في غاراتها الجوية ضد بريطانيا إبان الحرب العالمية الأولى ( 1914 - 1918م) وتُعدُّ هذه الهجمات بداية الغارات الجوية المنظمة ضد السكان المدنيين.*

----------


## حلاالكون

> *من هو هذا الرائد*
> 
> *رائد ألماني في مجال السفن الهوائية الأخف وزناً من الهواء. وقد صمَّم سفن هواء أو مناطيد في هيئة أكياس ممتلئة بالغاز تدعمها إطارات خفيفة من الداخل. وكانت المحرِّكات تمد مناطيد زبلن بالطاقة وتتحكم فيها. وأُطلق اسم ؟؟؟؟على سفن الهواء أو المناطيد. وقد استخدمت ألمانيا ؟؟؟ في غاراتها الجوية ضد بريطانيا إبان الحرب العالمية الأولى ( 1914 - 1918م) وتُعدُّ هذه الهجمات بداية الغارات الجوية المنظمة ضد السكان المدنيين.*



 
زبِلن فرديناند فون

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو هذا الرائد*
> 
> *رائد ألماني في مجال السفن الهوائية الأخف وزناً من الهواء. وقد صمَّم سفن هواء أو مناطيد في هيئة أكياس ممتلئة بالغاز تدعمها إطارات خفيفة من الداخل. وكانت المحرِّكات تمد مناطيد زبلن بالطاقة وتتحكم فيها. وأُطلق اسم ؟؟؟؟على سفن الهواء أو المناطيد. وقد استخدمت ألمانيا ؟؟؟ في غاراتها الجوية ضد بريطانيا إبان الحرب العالمية الأولى ( 1914 - 1918م) وتُعدُّ هذه الهجمات بداية الغارات الجوية المنظمة ضد السكان المدنيين.*



*الرائد الالماني هو \ زبِلن فرديناند فون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حلا الكون ***وردة محمدية* 

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو* 
*هو فنان لبناني اشتهر بموسيقاه الحديثة وتمثلياته السياسية الناقدة التي تضخم الواقع اللبناني الحزين بفكاهة عالية الدقة. تميز أسلوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بالسخرية والعمق في معالجة الموضوع، كما أنه يعتبر طليعياوشيوعياً وصاحب مدرسة في الموسيقى العربية  والمسرح العربي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

زياد الرحباني

----------


## ابو طارق

> زياد الرحباني



 
*جواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*حساسة بزيادة* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو شكل من املاح البريل المعدنية ، يكتسب لونه* *الاخضر** لوجود كميات ضئيلة من* *الكروم** أو* *الحديد** ، يعتبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ من* *الاحجار الكريمة** ، وبالمقارنة بالاوزان يعتبر الأعلى قيمة بين الاحجار الكريمة ، خاصة عندما يتخلله عروق من املاح معدنية أخرى ، ولأملاح البريل قساوة بين 8 و 10 على مقياس موه لقساوة المواد.*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الزمرد

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ليش ماحد جاوب  :sad2: 




> يطلق عليه نجم الصبح أو نجم المساء؟؟



لو ممنوع نحط اسئله :huh: 

على العموم سؤال ثاني (لغز)
صاف كالماء لكنه مولود في النار وإذا عاد إليها مات فما هو؟

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*الرمل صح؟؟*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

حجر الزمرد

----------


## ابو طارق

> الزمرد



 
*الجواب  صحيح* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> ليش ماحد جاوب 
> 
> لو ممنوع نحط اسئله
> 
> على العموم سؤال ثاني (لغز)
> صاف كالماء لكنه مولود في النار وإذا عاد إليها مات فما هو؟



 
*الجواب على السؤال الاول  هو* 

*  كوكب الزهرة*

----------


## ابو طارق

> حجر الزمرد



*صحيح  ابنتي* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> ليش ماحد جاوب 
> 
> لو ممنوع نحط اسئله
> 
> على العموم سؤال ثاني (لغز)
> صاف كالماء لكنه مولود في النار وإذا عاد إليها مات فما هو؟



*جواب السؤال الثاني* 

* هو الزجاج* 

*ورجاء  ابنتي* 

*حساسة بزيادة* 

*قبل تصحيح السؤال  لا نضع  سؤال  ثاني* 

*ثانيا  عند تصحيح السؤال يجب منح  العضو الذي* 

*جاوب على السؤال تقييم* 

*مع كل مودة واحترام  ابنتي * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أول جامعة في العالم الإسلامي و هو جامعة وجامع  بمدينة  تونس يعد ثاني الجوامع التي بنيت في "أفريقية" بعد جامع عقبة بن نافع في القيروان يرجح المؤرخون أن من أمر ببنائه هوحسان بن النعمان عام 79 ه وقام عبيد  الله بن النعمان بإتمام عمارته في 116 ه   736  م.* 
*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 
*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جامعة الـ زيتونة ...
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه والدي ابو طارق..
وماننحرم مجهوودك وتواجدك الغالي ..
دمت بعين الله..

----------


## ابو طارق

> جامعة الـ زيتونة ...
> الله يعطيك الف عااافيه والدي ابو طارق..
> وماننحرم مجهوودك وتواجدك الغالي ..
> دمت بعين الله..



 

*الجواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*وانتظر منك سؤال * 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* مجموعة جزر واقعة* *بالمحيط الهندي** تابعة* *لتنزانيا** في* *شرق أفريقي**ا مااسمها ؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

زنجبار

----------


## ابو طارق

*تتميز جزيرة (( زنجبار)) بأرضها الحجرية التي تصلح لزراعة* *الأرز**والطلح** والمهوغو* *والجزر** والحبوب، وفيها حوالي مليون شجرة* *قرنفل** ، ويقطعها نهر كبير يسمى* *مويرا**، وهو أكبر أنهارها. ويستمد أهل هذه الجزيرة الماء من عين نضاجة تفور في شمال المدينة، ويقال إن أصل هذه العين ينبع من البر العزب الأفريقي ثم يجري ماؤها تحت البحر إلى أن يظهر في شمال الجزيرة.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ام الشيخ اجابه صحيحه ...
الوالد ابوطارق ..اجابه صحيحة وشكرا ع المعلومات ...
الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه..
تم التقيييم..

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي شركة عالمية متخصصة في مجال إدارة المستندات ، والتي تصنع وتبيع عدد من طابعات* *الألوان والأبيض-أسود ، والأنظمة متعددة الوظائف ، وآلات التصوير الضوئي ، بالإضافة إلى خدمات إستشارية ذات علاقة*

*ما اسم هذه الشركة*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*شركة زيروكس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شركة زيروكس Xerox Corporation)

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح مليون بالمئة* 

*سيدتي  ام الشيخ  :: يعطيكي العافية لجهودك المستمرة في هذه المسابقات وتقييمك واجب واتمنى ان تشاركيني في وضع اسئلة لخبرتك في البحث واعطاء اجوبة دائما تكون صحيحة* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي العزيزة* 

*شذى الزهراء :: ايضا الجواب صحيح * 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*وايضا انتظر مشاركتك في وضع اسئلة  لنتعاون في تنشيط هذا المنتدى* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  يابيي*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *الجواب صحيح مليون بالمئة* 
> 
> *سيدتي ام الشيخ :: يعطيكي العافية لجهودك المستمرة في هذه المسابقات وتقييمك واجب واتمنى ان تشاركيني في وضع اسئلة لخبرتك في البحث واعطاء اجوبة دائما تكون صحيحة*  
> *سيتم التقييم*  
> *مع كل تقدير واحترام*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



مشكور خيي أبوطارق والله يسلم هاليدين
فكلمة تقدير من الأعضاء تجعلك تزداد في العطاء
أم الشيخ

----------


## ام الشيخ

سلسة جبلية تقع غرب إيران و شرق العراق. تسمى بالفارسية (رشته كوه زاگرس). تعتبر ثاني أعلى سلسلة جبلية في إيران و تضم أعلى قمة جبلية في العراق. يرجع أصل تسميتها إلى أصول إغريقية ومعناه العاصف أو ذو العواصف.

----------


## ابو طارق

> مشكور خيي أبوطارق والله يسلم هاليدين
> 
> فكلمة تقدير من الأعضاء تجعلك تزداد في العطاء
> 
> أم الشيخ



*تشكري  سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*على  هذه الكلمات الطيبة وارجوا من الله ان* 

*يمنحنا القوة والعافية حتى نستمر في العطاء* 

*لهذا المنبر  العظيم* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام سيدتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب السؤال عندي* 

*انما سافسح المجال لأبنائي* 

*الاعضاء  لكي  يقوموا بالحل* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جبال زاغروس ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اذا كانت الاجابه صحيحة هذا سؤالي /
تعنى النماء والطهارة والبركة وسميت بذلك لأنها تزيد في المال الذي أخرجت منه؟
والله يعطيكم الف عااافيه ..

----------


## ام الشيخ

> جبال زاغروس ..



 إجابة صحيحة

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

* الإجابه هي الزكاة ..*
*إن شاء الله يكون فهمي الى السؤال صح* 
*عزيزتي شذى .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نسيم الذكرياات
اجابه صحيحة عزيزتي 
وفهمكِ ممتاز
تم التقيييم

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي أوراق وسيقان. وهو نبات عطري يستعمل لعلاج الكحة والسعال الديكي ويمكن غليه واستعماله كمضمضة لعلاج اللثة بالفم أو غرغرة لالتهاب الحلق. ويمكن استعمالها كبخار لأن به مادة ثيمول* * التي تقضي علي البكتريا وفيروس* *الحلأ** (هربس) وبعض الطفيليات.  يحسن الهضم ويرخي العضلات الناعمة (اللينة أو الباسطة)*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الزعتر*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية والدي العزيز*
*ما ننحرم من جهودك المميزة*
*دمت بخير وصحة وعافية*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- هو مرض يصيب المخ و يتطور ليفقد الإنسان ذاكرته و قدرته علي التركيز و التعلم. و قد يتطور ليحدث تغييرات في شخصية المريض فيصبح أكثر عصبية أو قد يصاب بالهلوسة أو حالات من الجنون المؤقت؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعرف  الجواب  ولكن اترك المجال لابنائي* 

*كي  يعطوا اجوبتهم   معلومة اضافية عن المرض * 

*رئيس امريكي  سابق  مصاب  به  وايضا احد الشخصيات العالمية* 

*وسوف اذكر اسمائهم  بعد  ورود  الجواب* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*هو مرض الزهايمر*
*تسلمي نهووض وعساش على القوة ..*
*شكرالك عم أبو طارق لإتاحة الفرصة ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *هو مرض الزهايمر*
> 
> *تسلمي نهووض وعساش على القوة ..*
> *شكرالك عم أبو طارق لإتاحة الفرصة ..*



 
*جوابك  صحيح ابنتي* 

*نسيم الذكريات* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*مصاب  بهذا المرض الرئيس الامريكي الاسبق رونالد ريغن  والملاكم العالمي المسلم* 

*محمد علي  كلاي* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شجرة من الاشجار المتوسطة الارتفاع و الحجم
يصل علوها 12 متر
و تنمو بشكل جيد في الاراضي الكلسيه 
وتتحمل الحر والجفاف بشكل ممتاز
وتتواجد في الجبال و تزرع ايضا في الحدائق
وتزرع كاشجار زينة على جوانب الطرق

شجرة  من الاشجار القديمه و الحضاريه
في كثير من البلدان العربيه من المغرب حتى العراق 
انتقلت عن طريق اليونان و الاغريق و الرومان
الى جبال الالب و الى وسط وغرب وشمال اوربا

الثمار  تؤكل و لها فوائد صحيه كثيره
و في القديم كانت تطحن و تضاف الى الدقيق
وللثمار عصير و يعمل ايضا مربى منها و شاي
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شجرة الزعرور*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *شجرة الزعرور*



 
*الجواب  صحيح* 

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*شذى الزهراء*

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو أحد الأحياء الراقية في غرب مدينة* *القاهرة** فماهو اسمه ؟*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*عساااش على القوة غاليتي عيون لاتنام* 
*والجواب حي الزمالك* 
*أن شاء الله تكون الإجابة صحيحة ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس عربي  اعيد انتخابه للمرة الخامسة   قبل اسبوع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زين العابدين بن علي رئيس جمهورية تونس ..
اعيد انتخابه في 22 اكتوبر..

----------


## ابو طارق

> زين العابدين بن علي رئيس جمهورية تونس ..
> اعيد انتخابه في 22 اكتوبر..



*نعم  هو زين العابدين بن على* 

*الجواب صحيح وسيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من هي ملكة تدمر؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

زنوبيا

----------


## ام الشيخ

هو مادة يعتقد أنها خرافية لا وجود لها، ذاع صيتها منذ الثمانينات وما زال الكثيرون يؤمنون بوجودها رغم عدم تحديد ماهيتها أو تركيبتها على وجه اليقين. تعود شهرة هذه المادة إلى المزاعم الكثيرة التي راجت حول استخداماتها الكثيرة في صناعة عدد من الأسلحة المختلفة

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزئبق الاحمر*

----------


## ابو طارق

* اتخذ لقب جسر بمعنى المقدّس.*
* (2686ق.م - 2600ق.م). و هو الفرعون الثاني في* *الأسرة الثالثة الفرعونية** و ذلك في بداية الدولة القديمة، ظهر إسمه في* *بردية تورين** باللون الأحمر، تميزا له عن باقي ملوك الدولة القديمة. ويعتبر* *الهرم المدرج** الذى أمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ المهندس* *إمحوتب** ببنائه أول بناء حجري ضخم عرفه التاريخ.*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اتخذ لقب جسر بمعنى المقدّس.*
> 
> 
> *(2686ق.م - 2600ق.م). و هو الفرعون الثاني في* *الأسرة الثالثة الفرعونية** و ذلك في بداية الدولة القديمة، ظهر إسمه في* *بردية تورين** باللون الأحمر، تميزا له عن باقي ملوك الدولة القديمة. ويعتبر* *الهرم المدرج** الذى أمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ المهندس* *إمحوتب** ببنائه أول بناء حجري ضخم عرفه التاريخ.*



*الملك زوســــر*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- هو الأمين العام* *للمجلس الأعلى للآثار** المصرية، وشغل سابقاً منصب مدير* *آثار الجيزة**. ولد في* *دمياط** في* *28 مايو**1947**، وتخرج من* *كلية الآداب بجامعة الإسكندرية ؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زاهي حواس

----------


## ام الشيخ

هي إحدى مدن روسيا في الكيان الفدرالي الروسي موسكو أوبلاست. يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 24159 نسمة.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زارايسك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو اسم وزير الداخلية اللبناني*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ما هو اسم وزير الداخلية اللبناني*



* زياد بارود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- بلدة تقع في شمال الأردن تتبع ادارياً* *لواء المزار الشمالي** في محافظة* *اربد**، وتعرف بكثرة غابات السنديان فيها وفي ارتفاعها عن سطح البحر، حيث تعتبر الأكثر ارتفاعا في محافظة اربد؟؟*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

زوبيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *عساااش على القوة غاليتي عيون لاتنام* 
> 
> *والجواب حي الزمالك* 
> 
> *أن شاء الله تكون الإجابة صحيحة ..*



*الله يقويج عزيزتي نسيم الذكريات والجواب صحيح لا خلا ولاعدم يعطيج الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي زوجة بوتيفار عزيز* *مصر** ثم تزوجها النبي يوسف عليه السلام بعد وفاته؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

زليخة

----------


## مهتاب

زليخة

----------


## ابو طارق

*زليخة*  
*وكان زواجهم بأمر الاهي حسب ما ورد في*  
*المسلسل الايراني*  
*ابو طارق* 
*ابنتي*  
*عيون لاتنام*  
*صححي وقييمي*  
*واعطينا سؤال جديد*  
*وارجوا من كل من يضع سؤال ان يصحح ويعطي تقييم للجواب الصحيح*  

*مع كل تقدير واحترام للجميع*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> زوبيا



 *اجابة صحيحة غناتي*
*عطاش الله الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*لاخلا ولا عدم منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *زياد بارود*



*الجواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*هو زياد بارود* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس  دولة الكيان الصهيوني ((اسرائيل ))*

*للفترة من  سنة 1963 الى 1973*

*من هو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *زليخة* 
> 
> *وكان زواجهم بأمر الاهي حسب ما ورد في*  
> *المسلسل الايراني*  
> *ابو طارق* 
> *ابنتي*  
> *عيون لاتنام*  
> *صححي وقييمي*  
> *واعطينا سؤال جديد*  
> ...



*جواب صحيح هي زليخة وسيتم تقييم اختي أم الشيخ*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

زلمان شزر

----------


## ابو طارق

> زلمان شزر



 
*الجواب  صحيح ابني*

*مكسورة خاطر*

*زلمان شازار* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فلز أبيض مائل للزرقة من عناصر الاقلاء . صلب و لكنه في درجات تترواح من 100-150 مئوية يصبح قايلا للطرق و السحب . مقاوم للصدا . يشتعل عند حوالي 1000 مئوية معطيا لهبا أبيض .*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *فلز أبيض مائل للزرقة من عناصر الاقلاء . صلب و لكنه في درجات تترواح من 100-150 مئوية يصبح قايلا للطرق و السحب . مقاوم للصدا . يشتعل عند حوالي 1000 مئوية معطيا لهبا أبيض .*



* الزنك*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- الكتاب الذي انزله الله على نبيه* *داوود** عليه السلام؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزبور*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حفيدة مؤسس الدولة العباسية الخليفة أبوجعفر المنصور من خلال إبنه جعفر. تعتبر من أهم نساء الدولة العباسية وأكثرهم شهره مما كان لها من دور في دور الخلافة فهي أم الخليفة ؟؟؟؟؟ الذي قتل على يد أخيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بعد نزاع على السلطة. من أهم أعمالها بناء أحواض للسقاية للحجاج في دربهم من بغداد إلى مكة فما عرف بدرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تكريماً لها*

*من هي*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

زبيدة

----------


## ابو طارق

> زبيدة



*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*مكسورة خاطر* 

*يعطيكي العافية  وسيتم التقييم*


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*.*
*أصبح رئيسا للوزراء في عام 1980 خليفة لـ هوا قوه فنغ، وامينا عاما للحزب في عام 1987 حيث استقال من رئاسة الوزراء.*
*كان متعاطفا مع الطلاب الذين إحتجوا مطالبين بالاصلاح السياسي في ساحة تيان انيمن في عام 1989، و في فترة كبح المتظاهرين تم عزله من موقعه في الحزب ووضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية في منزله حتى وفاته في عام 2005.*

*من هو هذا الزعيم الصيني*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *.*
> 
> *أصبح رئيسا للوزراء في عام 1980 خليفة لـ هوا قوه فنغ، وامينا عاما للحزب في عام 1987 حيث استقال من رئاسة الوزراء.*
> *كان متعاطفا مع الطلاب الذين إحتجوا مطالبين بالاصلاح السياسي في ساحة تيان انيمن في عام 1989، و في فترة كبح المتظاهرين تم عزله من موقعه في الحزب ووضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية في منزله حتى وفاته في عام 2005.* 
> 
> *من هو هذا الزعيم الصيني*



* زهاو زيانج*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- نبي وهو أبو النبي* *يحيى**. اسمه يعني "ذكره الله" أو "مذكور الله" بالعبرية، فمن هو؟؟*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

زكريا

----------


## ابو طارق

> *زهاو زيانج*



 
*الجواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> زكريا



*جواب صحيح ابنتي* 

*مكسورة خاطر* 

*يعطيكي العافية*

*سيتم التقييم* 

* ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عبارة عن قطعة صغيرة في نهاية* *المصران الأعور**، اسطوانية الشكل، مسدودة النهاية، تقع في بداية* *الأمعاء الغليظة** و لها فائدة مناعية حيث أن بها نسيجاً لمفاوياً يعمل على تصفية* *البكتيريا** و* *الفيروسات** الدخيلة و تكوين* *مناعة** ضدها فماهو الاسم الذي نطلق على هذا الجزء من جسم الانسان ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزائدة الدودية  * 
*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي سيتم التقييم :)*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة إفريقية عاصمتها هراري فماهي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* زيمبابوي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد جوزيف الهاشم ???? الدامورفي بلدة البوشرية قضاء المتن سنة 1925 والده مخايل الهاشم من الدامور ووالدته سيسيليا جرجورة ...*
*من هو 
**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زغلول الدامور ..**وزير لبناني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *زيمبابوي*



*جواب صحيح والدي سيتم التقييم يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *زغلول الدامور ..**وزير لبناني*



 
*زغلول الدامور* 

*صحيح  انما ليش  وزير لبناني* 

*بل هو من شعراء الزجل اللبناني* 

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*مع كل تقدير*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بعد الإصابة* *يبدأ الرشح أو سيلان الأنف، وسبب ذلك يعود إلى أن الخلايا للأنف والجيوب الأنفية تحاول طرد الفيروس وغسله بإفراز كميات كبيرة من المخاط السائل، ويتحول هذا المخاط بعد يومين إلى اللون الأبيض أو الأصفر، وعندما تعود البكتيريا* *الطبيعية الموجودة في الجهاز التنفسي العلوي إلى نشاطها بعد التخلص من فيروس يتغير لون الإفرازات المخاطية إلى اللون الأخضر،*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

زكام .... :blink:   :embarrest:

----------


## ابو طارق

> زكام ....



 
*جواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*انين القلب* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من أنواع الاحجار الكريمة* *تركيبته الكيميائية* *من سليكات المغنيزيوم * *و الحديد* *المزدوجة (Mg, Fe)2SiO4 ووجود الحديد بتركيبته يضفي عليه  اللون الاخضر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زبرجد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بنت زباي وتعني بنت المشتري أو المحاربة التي تجيد رمي القوس ؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*'زنوبيا أو الزباء*

----------


## ابو طارق

> زبرجد



 
*جوابك صحيح ابنتي* 
*عفاف الهدى* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 
*سيتم التقييم* 
*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *'زنوبيا أو الزباء*



 
*الجواب  صحيح* 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لاتخلوا  منها الاسماك الصغيرة والكبيرة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أممممممم وهذي كمان ماعرفتها*

----------


## مهتاب

الزفر
او يمكن يكون الزعانف

----------


## ابو طارق

> الزفر
> او يمكن يكون الزعانف



 
*هههههههه*

*ال  يمكن هي  الصحيحة* 

*زعانف* 

*تشكر ابني*

* مهتاب*

*سيتم التقييم* 

*واتمنى  ان اجد اسئلة  منك* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابني* 
*ابو طارق*

----------


## مهتاب

شكراياابي الغالي
وسؤالي
ماهو الشئ الذي كالسيف اذالم تقطعه قطعنا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الوقت اعتقد بس مو بحرف ز

----------


## ابو طارق

> شكراياابي الغالي
> وسؤالي
> ماهو الشئ الذي كالسيف اذالم تقطعه قطعنا؟؟؟؟؟



 
*هو الزمن* 


*تشكر ابني* 

*مهتاب* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

* أحد أبرز الضباط الاحرار**على الساحة السياسية في مصر** منذ قيام ثورة يوليو* *ورئيس وزراء ونائب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية* * عرف بميوله يمين الوسط.*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*زكريا محيي الدين*

----------


## ام الشيخ

هو الكوكب السادس من الشمس 
وهو ثاني أكبر كوكب في النظام الشمسي بعد المشتري

----------


## ابو طارق

> *زكريا محيي الدين*



*جواب رائع  وصحيح سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

* ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> هو الكوكب السادس من الشمس 
> 
> 
> وهو ثاني أكبر كوكب في النظام الشمسي بعد المشتري



 



*زحل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شجرة متساقطة الأوراق تنتمي للعائلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
* ، أوراقه مركبة من 3-12 وريقة مسننة الأزهار صغيرة متجمعة بنفسجية رائحتها لطيفة، الثمرة كروية تضم 3-5 بذور يشوبها الاصفرار عند النضج، تبقى الثمار على الشجرة لفترة طويلة. يزرع النبات للزينة والظل في الحدائق والشوارع يتحمل الجفاف وقلوية التربة وهو سريع النمو.*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *زحل*



 إجابة صحيحة 
تستحق التقييم
أم الشيخ

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *شجرة متساقطة الأوراق تنتمي للعائلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *، أوراقه مركبة من 3-12 وريقة مسننة الأزهار صغيرة متجمعة بنفسجية رائحتها لطيفة، الثمرة كروية تضم 3-5 بذور يشوبها الاصفرار عند النضج، تبقى الثمار على الشجرة لفترة طويلة. يزرع النبات للزينة والظل في الحدائق والشوارع يتحمل الجفاف وقلوية التربة وهو سريع النمو.*



 
الزنزلخت

----------


## ام الشيخ

هي إحدى أهم مدن سويسرا  وأكبرها على الإطلاق.
 تقع في وسط شمال البلاد على مقربة من الحدود الألمانية

----------


## ابو طارق

> الزنزلخت



 
*جواب  صحيح سيدتي* 

*ام الشيخ* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زيورخ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*القناعة والرضاء  بالقليل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زهد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أحد أبرز* *الضباط الأحرار** على الساحة السياسية في* *مصر** منذ قيام* *ثورة يوليو** فمن هو ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *أحد أبرز* *الضباط الأحرار** على الساحة السياسية في* *مصر** منذ قيام* *ثورة يوليو** فمن هو ؟*



 
زكريا عبد المجيد محيي الدين

----------


## ابو طارق

> زكريا عبد المجيد محيي الدين



*  جواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شجرة  ذكرت في القرآن الكريم* 

*((4))  اربع مرات*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يمكن شجره الزيتون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ابن من ابناء صفية عمة الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فمن هو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الزبير بن العوام..*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اني بعد اقول الزبير

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزبير بن العوام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زبير بن العوام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شذى الزهراء تم التقييم إجابة صحيحة ربي يقويك ويحرسك من كل شر وسوء*
*مكسورة الخاطر وابو طارق وعفاف الهدى إجابات صحيحة يعطيكم الصحة والعافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عنصر كيميائي له الرمز As والعدد الذري 33 في الجدول الدوري للعناصر. كتلته الذرية 74،92 ويقع في المجموعة الخامسة من الجدول الدوري الحديث؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزرنيخ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه يا اغلى اب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جنس من الأشجار النفضية المعمرة ينتمي للفصيلة الخبازية؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزيزفون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو أحد الازقة المتفرعة من منطقة الحسين (ع) بحى الازهر الشريف بالقاهرة وتتميز هذة المنطقة بأنها جزء من القاهرة الفاطمية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زقاق المدق

----------


## ابو طارق

> زقاق المدق



 
الجواب  صحيح 


زقاق المدق

----------


## ابو طارق

*صممت أول عام 1964 من قبل جورج بوشات , المخترع و الرائد في مجال الأنشطه التحت مائيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زعنفة سباحه.

----------


## ابو طارق

> زعنفة سباحه.



 
*جواب  صحيح  100%* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل  تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*معنى* 

*البرد القارص*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

الزمهرير وهو شدة البرد 

                                         يعطيك العاافية عم أبو طارق وإن شاء الله
                                               تكون الإجابة صحيحة ..

----------


## ابو طارق

> الزمهرير وهو شدة البرد 
> 
> يعطيك العاافية عم أبو طارق وإن شاء الله
> تكون الإجابة صحيحة ..



 
*نعم ابنتي العزيزة* 

*نسيم الذكريات* 

*جوابك  صحيح * 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

.

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال هو* 

*من هو قائل هذا الحديث* 
* قال لأصحابه : من أحب منكم أن يتبعني وإلا فإنه آخر العهد ، إني سأحدثكم حديثاً فقال : غزونا بلنجر ففتح الله علينا وأصبنا غنائم ، فقال لنا سلمان : أفرحتم ؟ قلنا : نعم ، فقال : إذا أدركتم سيد شباب آل محمد (ص) فكونوا أشد فرحاً بقتالكم معه مما أصبتم اليوم من الغنائم ، فأما أنا فأستودعكم الله . 
*

*بالتوفيق  للجميع* 

*ابو طارق* *
*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
زهير بن القين ..
إن شاء الله تكون الاجابه صحيحه ..
الله يعطيك العافية والدنا العزيز ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## ابو طارق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> زهير بن القين ..
> إن شاء الله تكون الاجابه صحيحه ..
> الله يعطيك العافية والدنا العزيز ..
> 
> موفق لكل خير ..



 
*نعم ابنتي* 

*همس الصمت* 

*جوابك  صحيح 100%* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*واشكرك على  متابعتك  للمسابقات* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال  هو*

*اريد اسم هذه الحشرة  في لغة اهل الخليج* 
*هو نوع من أنواع* *الحشرات** المجنحة التي تتحرك بالنط أو القفز، ينتشر تقريبا في كل بقاع* *الأرض**، وله أنواع متعددة تعيش في المزارع وفي بيوت البشر. له أجنحة شفافة بنية اللون، وله* *قرن استشعار** على هيئة شعرتين طويلتين في رأسه.*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
زهيوي << الصرصار ..
إن شاء الله تكون الاجابه صحيحه ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكيد  الجواب  صحيح * 

*هو انا بعرف  بلهجتكم اكثر منكم * 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*همس الصمت* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مدينة ومصيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أحد أعرق مصايف* *سوريا** وأقدم وأشهر المصايف العربية, يتبع محافظة ريف دمشق وعلى بعد 45 كم عن مدينة* *دمشق**. وتمتد المدينة في سفوح الجبال وتشرف على سهل رائع*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الزبداني

----------


## مضراوي

الزبداني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الزبداني الي مشهورة بأشجارها ولونها الأخضر

----------


## ابو طارق

*الابناء الاعزاء*  
*مكسورة خاطر*  
*m!kage* 
*عفاف الهدي*  
*الجواب صحيح عند الجميع*  
*وسيكون التقييم الاساسي لابنتي مكسورة خاطر*  
*اما وعفاف الهدى و m!kage* 

*سيتم التقييم للتشجيع*  
*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنائي*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال هو*


*ماركة ساعات  سويسرية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أممممممم ماعرفت الاجابة*
*ننتظرك والدي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذا  لم  اجد الحل  غدا * 

*ساجاوب  عنكم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## مضراوي

حاولت 
ماعرفت والله ..~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حتى اني بحثت فلم اجد

----------


## ابو طارق

*الماركة هي* 

*زودياك* 

*واليكم الصورة* 


**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية بابا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*  العنب المجفف*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

هو الزبيب

----------


## ابو طارق

*بماذا تسمى  عندنا   غير  كلمة  اعصار* 


*منطقة ضغط جوي منخفض مع* *رياح** حلزونية تدور عكس عقارب الساعة في نصف الكرة الشمالي وباتجاه عقارب الساعة في النصف الجنوبي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 
زوبعه

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  هي * 

*زوبعة * 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*عفاف الهدى* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

عشبة معمرة يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 50 سم كثيرة الفروع، عطرية الرائحة، أوراقها حرابية الشكل مجعدة متقابلة وغير مسننة. أزهارها صغيرة بيضاء إلى زهرية اللون. والزهرة لها شفتان مع أنبوب طويل*.*

----------


## ام الشيخ

عشبه الزوفا

----------


## ام الشيخ

مرادف كلمة قارب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زورق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رباط قدسي ذكر في القرأن الكريم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زواج..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من القاب السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزهراء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زكية

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتظر تصحيح * 

*ابنتي * 

*شذى الزهراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

والدي ابو طارق .. اختي عفاف
اجابات صحيحة ..
هي الزهراء والزكية والزاهدة ..
الله يرزقنا شفاعة السيدة فاطمة عليها السلام..
تم التقييم..

----------


## ابو طارق

*وسيلة  سفر  وسياحة  بحرية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زورق ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  هو الزورق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اسم الذي في الصورة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زمبرك..

----------


## ابو طارق

> زمبرك..



 
*الجواب  صحيح * 

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حيوان لايتواجد الا بقارة افريقيا وهي اطول حيوان في العالم؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الزرافة*

*زرافة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صوت  العصافير*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

زقزقة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة بيي ..**الزرافه..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  انها الزقزقة* 

*مشكورين  بناتي العزيزات* 

*نسيم الذكريات * 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*سيتم التقييم  ان شاء الله* 

*مع كل  تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الملحق بقوم  ليس  منهم* 

*وهو المعروف  باللؤم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الزنيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اكمل /ي..*
*اهل البيت المتقدم لهم مارق والمتأخر عنهم ....*

----------


## حلاالكون

*اهل البيت المتقدم لهم مارق والمتأخر عنهم ....زاهق*

ز

----------


## ابو طارق

> *الزنيم*



 
*جواب  صحيح  100%*

*يسلمووا  ابنتي * 



*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم الشخص * 

*التابع للقوم والموالي  لهم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة حلا الكون ..*
*تم التقييم..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اسم الشخص* 
> 
> 
> *التابع للقوم والموالي لهم*



 
*(زنام*
*الله يعطيك العافيه بيي..*
*ومأجور بالايام الحسينية..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اسم شذى الحقيقي ماهو؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زينب * 

*ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *(زنام*
> *الله يعطيك العافيه بيي..*
> *ومأجور بالايام الحسينية..*



 
*جواب  صحيح 100% * 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي*

*سيتم التقييم*  

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *زينب* 
> 
> 
> *ان شاء الله*



* كنت اتمنى تكون اجابتك صحيحة ..*
*لكن والدي فكر فهو قريب مني..*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

شذاااوي حبوبة عسااش تكوني بخير..
يمكن يكون إسمش زهراء
مع إني ماتوقعت إنه إسمش الحقيقي ماادري ليش ..
موفقة ودمتي بخير في أمان الله وحفظه ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نسووم غنااتي ..*
*السؤال عليكِ..*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه..*
*وموفقه لكل خير..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

شجرة ذكرت بالقرآن الكريم ...وهي مباركة

تبدأ الاية القرآنية التي ذكرت بها باسم فاكهة قبلها...

ماهي هذه الشجرة ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الزيتون..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذوووي 
تم التقييم ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*دولة تقع جنوب أواسط افريقيا* *، يأتي في مقدمة منتجي  النحاس . وتصدّر النحاس إلى مناطق عديدة من العالم، وتحصل على عائدات ضخمة من تصديره.    الذي يشكل معظم حدودها الجنوبية. ويقع في  خزان كاريبا الضخم الذي يُعد من أكبر مشروعات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية في العالم .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زامبيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *زامبيا*



 

*الجواب  صحيح  هي دولة * 

*زامبيا * 

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*سيتم التقييم  ان شاء الله* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* حدث وقع في كربلاء ...... القاسم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زفاف  او  زواج  القاسم   عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زفاف او زواج ..
اجابه صحيحة بييي ..
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من القاب الأمام الحسن؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الامام الزكي عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مؤلف  كتاب * 

*الكشاف*

----------


## عنيده

الزمخشرى ??

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زوجة بوتيفار ؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زليخا ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه شذاوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابو النبي يحيى عليهما السلام؟؟

----------


## عنيده

السلااااااام .. 

يعطيج العافيه .. 

زكرياء عليه السلاام .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه يالعنود

----------


## ابو طارق

> الزمخشرى ??



 
*الجواب صحيح ابنتي*  
*عنيدة* 
*هو الزمخشري*  
*سيتم التقييم*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## عنيده

ابو طارق .. 

انا عنيده و  ليس عفاف الهدى .. 

و  لكن فرحت عندما تخربط اسمي مع عفاف الهدى .. 

يعطيكم العافيه .. 

موفقيم ..

----------


## ابو طارق

> ابو طارق ..  
> انا عنيده و ليس عفاف الهدى ..  
> و لكن فرحت عندما تخربط اسمي مع عفاف الهدى ..  
> يعطيكم العافيه ..  
> 
> موفقيم ..



*اوكي  ابنتي * 

*عنيدة * 

*لقد  صححت  الاسم  واعتقد  كان التقييم  لكي* 

*مع كل تقدير  واعتذار  واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هو عدي بن ربيعة بن الحارث بن مرة بن هبيرة التغلبي الوائلي ،وهو شاعر عربي وهو أبو ليلى، المكنى بالمهلهل،  ويعرف ايضاً بـ ........................؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

[quote=نهـــ إحساس ـضة;1154921]*هو عدي بن ربيعة بن الحارث بن مرة بن هبيرة التغلبي الوائلي ،وهو شاعر عربي وهو أبو ليلى، المكنى بالمهلهل، ويعرف ايضاً بـ* 

*الزير  سالم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي عاصمة قدر عدد سكانها عام* *2001** م بحوالي 780 ألف نسمة. تقع على المنحدرات الجنوبية لجبل* *ميدفيدنيشا** وعلى الضفة الشمالية* *لنهر سافا**. متوسط ارتفاعها عن سطح البحر هو 120 م تقريبا. موقعها متميز فهي تصل* *أوروبا الوسطى* *بالبحر الأدرياتيكي**.*

----------


## عنيده

السلاام .. 

زغرب ؟؟

موفقين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلاام ..  
> زغرب ؟؟ 
> 
> موفقين ..



*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي * 

*عنيدة * 

*وسيتم التقييم  حالا * 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو  طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاسم الثاني* 
*لوزير  بترول  سعودي  سابق*

----------


## عنيده

الاجابه زكي ..

أحمد زكى ..

يعطيك العافيه .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

> الاجابه زكي ..
> 
> أحمد زكى .. 
> يعطيك العافيه ..  
> 
> موفقين ..



*جواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*عنيدة*

*احمد زكي  يماني * 

*الوزير السابق للبترول في المملكة العربية السعودية*

*سيتم التقييم*  

*مع كل  تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم يطلق على مجموعة جزر واقعة* *بالمحيط الهندي** تابعة* *لتنزانيا** في* *شرق أفريقيا** وتبتعد عن الساحل المسمى* *تنجانيقا** 35 كلم (25 ميلا) و 118 ميلا عن جنوب* *ممباسة** (**كينيا**) و 29 ميلا عن شمالي* *دار السلام**, و 750 ميلا عن* *مدغشقر** و 500 ميلا عن* *جزر القمر**، وتتمتع* *بسلطة ذاتية** واسعة، الجزر الرئيسية التي تشكل*

----------


## عنيده

السلام .. 

زنجبار ؟؟

موفقين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام ..  
> زنجبار ؟؟ 
> 
> موفقين ..



*نعم الجواب صحيح ابنتي*  
*عنيدة*  
*هي زنجبار*  
*سيتم التقييم*  
*مع كل تقدير*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقبت بكعبة الأحزان؟

----------


## عنيده

السيده زينب عليها السلاام ؟؟

موفقين ..

----------


## ليلاس

*السيدة زينب ( عليها السلام ..*

----------


## looovely

*نوع من أنواع النبات يتناول في النزلات البردية ويفيد في الهضم ومنع التقلصات حيث أنه هاضم وطارد للغازات ويفيد في علاج النقرس* 
*ولا يعطى للحوامل..كما يستعمل لتوسيع ألأوعية الدموية*
* فما هو هذا النبات؟؟*
* يستخ ـدم كثيراً لدينا.. وخصوصاً عند الأمهات:)* 
*ملحوطة:يُشرب ولا يؤكل>>قربت الإجابة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زنجبيل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زنجبيل

----------


## ليلاس

*الزنجبيل ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاطرين   كلكم* 

*هو الزنجبيل * 

*وساقييم الجميع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب هذه الصورة* 

*اسمه يبتدئ  بحرف   (ز)*

----------


## 7mammah

> *من هو صاحب هذه الصورة* 
> 
> *اسمه يبتدئ  بحرف   (ز)*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سبحان الله !

السؤال شفتوا اليوم بكير بالصبح

وتوقفت عندو  لانو شكل ملامح الرجل مو غريبه لأني شفتها من قبل

شفتها مره وحده بس ظلت في مخيلتي 

لهذا السبب ظل هذا السؤال يشغلني طول الوقت برغم انو انصرفت عنو لمواضيعي

كنت ابغى اتذكر المناسبة وفين شفتوا

طبعا مستحيل اجيبوا بالبحث بس عرفت طريقة سهلة اجيب اسمو

لانو بتذكر بمره شفتوا على التلفزيون ببرنامج امي كانت بتشاهدو

واتذكر  أستولى على إعجابي لأنو كان بيتكلم عن حزب الله بتأييد واضح

بالرغم من انو سني المذهب يعني كدا فهمت

وأتذكر صوتو كان فخم قوي وحتى كلامه يعني شعرت الرجل على قدر عالي جدا ً من الثقافة وقوة المنطق والإقناع

فببساطه هاتفت أمي وسألتها الين خليتها تتذكر الرجل فقالت لي اسمو ببساطه

يمكن  يمكن يمكن  إذا مني غلطانه

زاهـــر الــخـــطــيــب
*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


ســـؤالــي*

*
مرض يسبِّبه التهاب الغشاء المبطن للأمعاء الدقيقة. ويؤدي هذا الالتهاب ـ الذي  تسببه كائنات دقيقة الصغر ـ إلى آلام حادة في المعدة وإلى إصابة الشخص بالإسهال.  ومع إصابة المرء بهذا المرض، فقد تحتوي حركة أمعائه على المخاط والدَّم، كما تسبِّب  بعض حالات هذا المرض ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، وقد تؤدي إلى تقيؤ المريض*

*فـمـا إسـم هـذا الـمـرض ؟  ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو  مرض الزحار   (( الدزنتري ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *سبحان الله !* 
> *السؤال شفتوا اليوم بكير بالصبح* 
> *وتوقفت عندو لانو شكل ملامح الرجل مو غريبه لأني شفتها من قبل* 
> *شفتها مره وحده بس ظلت في مخيلتي*  
> *لهذا السبب ظل هذا السؤال يشغلني طول الوقت برغم انو انصرفت عنو لمواضيعي* 
> *كنت ابغى اتذكر المناسبة وفين شفتوا* 
> *طبعا مستحيل اجيبوا بالبحث بس عرفت طريقة سهلة اجيب اسمو* 
> ...



*نعم   ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*انه زاهر الخطيب* 

*من اشد المدافعين عن حزب الله وهو  رئيس رابطة الشغيلة* 

*ايضا هو من اخواننا اهل السنة  وليس هو الوحيد بل يوجد الكثير منهم* 

*لانهم عرفوا  طريق الحق وساروا عليه* 

*اعجبني اصرارك على الحل  وبالفعل  من اراد ان يصل  يخطوا الخطوة الاولى* 

*لذلك  تستحقي  تقييم  مضاعف * 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> *هو  مرض الزحار   (( الدزنتري ))*



 
*
والدي


ابوطارق

نعم صحيح الجواب 100%

وقد ذكرت لنا تسميتين للمرض

فإستحقيت تقييما ً مضاعفا ً

يعطيك العافيه

وصبحك الله بالخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السؤال* 

*من اصحاب الامام الحسين   عليه السلام  ذكر* 

*اسمه في الزيارة الرجبية * 

*هم اكثر  من 4   اريد  اسم واحد* 

*وليس  زهير ابن القيين   رضوان الله عليه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*زهير بن ســـائــب*

*رضوان الله تعالى عليه*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *زهير بن ســـائــب* 
> 
> *رضوان الله تعالى عليه*



 
*جواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*يعطيكي الف عافية* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السؤال* 

*من اصحاب الامام الحسين عليه السلام * 

*هم اكثر من 4 اريد اسم واحد* 

*وليس زهير ابن القيين رضوان الله عليه*

*ولا  زهير بن سائب رضوان الله عليه*

----------


## عنيده

زهير بن بشر الخثعمي

زهير بن سليم الازدي 


موفقين ..

----------

ابو طارق (04-08-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زهير بن سليم الازدي*

----------

ابو طارق (04-08-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> زهير بن بشر الخثعمي
> 
> زهير بن سليم الازدي 
> 
> 
> موفقين ..



 
*جواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*عنيدة* 

*تم التقييم مع شكر*

*ابو طارق 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *زهير بن سليم الازدي*



*جواب صحيح ابنتي 

شذى الزهراء*

*تم التقييم مع شكر*

*ابو طارق 
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السؤال 

من اصحاب الامام الحسين عليه السلام* 

*هم اكثر من 4 اريد اسم واحد* 

*وليس زهير ابن القيين رضوان الله عليه*

*ولا زهير بن سائب رضوان الله عليه*


*ولا زهير بن سليم الازدي*

*ولا زهير  بن بشير الخثعمي*


*بالتوفيق  للجميع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عنيده

زاهر مولى عمرو بن الحمق الكندي ؟؟


موفقين

----------

ابو طارق (04-11-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> زاهر مولى عمرو بن الحمق الكندي ؟؟
> 
> 
> موفقين



 
*جواب صحيح  ابنتي * 

*عنيدة* 

*سيتم التقييم فورا* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السؤال 

من اصحاب الامام الحسين عليه السلام 

هم اكثر من 5 اريد اسم واحد* 

*وليس زهير ابن القيين رضوان الله عليه*

*ولا زهير بن سائب رضوان الله عليه*


*ولا زهير بن سليم الازدي*

*ولا زهير بن بشير الخثعمي*

*ولا زاهر مولى عمرو بن الحمق الكندي* 




*بالتوفيق للجميع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زياد بن عمر بن عريب الصائدي 
*

----------

ابو طارق (04-11-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*هو* 

*زياد بن عمر بن عريب الصائدي* 

*سيتم التقييم  فورا* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السؤال 

من اصحاب الامام الحسين عليه السلام 

هم اكثر من 6 اريد اسم واحد 

وليس زهير ابن القيين رضوان الله عليه*

*ولا زهير بن سائب رضوان الله عليه*


*ولا زهير بن سليم الازدي*

*ولا زهير بن بشير الخثعمي*

*ولا زاهر مولى عمرو بن الحمق الكندي* 

* ولا زياد بن عمر بن عريب الصائدي* 




*بالتوفيق للجميع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

زيد بن معقل الجعفي

----------

ابو طارق (04-16-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> زيد بن معقل الجعفي




*جواب صحيح ابنتي* 

*روح وريحان* 

*تشكري على متابعتك* 

*سيتم التقييم فورا* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من اصحاب الامام الحسين عليه السلام 

هم اكثر من ((7)) اريد اسم واحد 

وليس زهير ابن القيين رضوان الله عليه

ولا زهير بن سائب رضوان الله عليه*


*ولا زهير بن سليم الازدي*

*ولا زهير بن بشير الخثعمي*

*ولا زاهر مولى عمرو بن الحمق الكندي* 

*ولا زياد بن عمر بن عريب الصائدي*

*  ولا  زيد بن معقل الجعفي* 
*
*



*بالتوفيق للجميع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هو زائد بن مهاجر..*

*ننتظر التصحيح عموو*

----------


## عنيده

زهير بن سليمان 

موفقين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

الجوابين  صحيحين 

يعطيكم العافية  

شذى الزهراء **** عنيدة 

سيتم التقييم  فورا 

مع كل تقدير 

ابو طارق

----------


## عنيده

_لباس تقليدي موحد الى جميع الطالبات و الطلاب في المدرسه ماذا يسمى ؟؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*زي المدرسة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صفة  تقال للعبيد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ممكن زنج

----------

ابو طارق (08-28-2010)

----------


## عنيده

> *زي المدرسة*



اجابه صحيحه ..

سيتم التقيم ..

موفقين  ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعني  زنج     او  زنوج* 

*الجواب  واحد  وصحيح * 

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*من انواع السمك؟*

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *من انواع السمك؟*



 

*أظن*

* زمارير* 

*مو هيج* 

*عاد آني أول مرة اشوف هالمسابقة* 
*فدوة* 
*كَولي الجواب صحيح* 

*وتحياتي ودعواتي تصلك* 
*يالغلا ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يس*تخدمه البحار لدخول البحر؟*

----------


## عنيده

زعانف الغوص - Scuba Fins : وهي أداة تساعد في تنقل الغواص تحت الماي .. 
موفقين ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه مقبوله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* يعمل على تنبيه المعدة وطرد الغازات ويمنع التخمرات ويساعد على الهضم وامتصاص المواد الغذائية وطرد الفطريات من المعدة والأمعاء إلى جانب أنه يزيد الشهية لتناول الطعام ...   * *ماهو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يعمل على تنبيه المعدة وطرد الغازات ويمنع التخمرات ويساعد على الهضم وامتصاص المواد الغذائية وطرد الفطريات من المعدة والأمعاء إلى جانب أنه يزيد الشهية لتناول الطعام ...* *ماهو ؟*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



*أعتقد  أنه هو* 

*الزعتر*

*الذي*  *يعمل على تنبيه المعدة وطرد الغازات ويمنع التخمرات ويساعد على الهضم وامتصاص المواد الغذائية وطرد الفطريات من المعدة والأمعاء إلى جانب أنه يزيد الشهية لتناول الطعام* فهو يحتوى *على* 
*مادة الثيمول التي تعمل على قتل الميكروبات*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-26-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صحيحة مواليه
موفقه يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من فوائده 

مسكن المغص الشديد وألام البطن وسوء الهضم ،طارد للغازات ،مضاد للتعفن طارد للديدان 

فماهو

----------


## ابو طارق

اعتقد انها نبتة  

*((الزعتر))*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أتوقع إنه شراب ( الزموتة )

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-20-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عذرا بابا اجابتك خطأ
نسومه الحلوة اجتنا بالجواب الصحيح الزموته
موفقين

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم  رئيس   عربي  سابق 

اجبر على التنحي  عن الرئاسة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زين العابدين بن علي

----------


## ابو طارق

> زين العابدين بن علي



جواب صحيح ابنتي 
*عفاف الهدى 
*
تشكري 

ابو طارق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جنسمن الأشجارالنفضيةالمعمرة ينتمي  للفصيلةالخبازية.  تكثر أشجار في نصف الكرة الشمالي في المناطق المعتدلة من أوروباوآسيا وشرقي أمريكا  الشمالية ما هي؟

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

شجرة الزيزفون

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-04-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  سؤال مكرر 

*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال

قال الامام الباقر عليه السلام 




*سألتني عن رجل مُلئ إيماناً وعلماً من أطراف شعره إلى قدميه، وهو سيد أهل بيته ».

من يقصد الامام الباقر عليه السلام من هو المقصود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نسيم الذكريات اجابه صحيحه




اجابتي 


زيد بن علي الشهيد

----------


## ابو طارق

> نسيم الذكريات اجابه صحيحه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اجابتي 
> 
> 
> زيد بن علي الشهيد



*احسنتي   ابنتي  عفاف  

الجواب  صحييح   100%

هز زيد  ابن علي  الشهيد  

سيتم التقييم  الان*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-10-2011)

----------

